# Mystery Gift



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Hallo,

Received a mystery gift in the mail I think. A package arrived by UPS just now with my name is on it. There is no note, nothing...

A pair of headphones from Bowers and Wilkins. My parents did not order them and I did not order them as far as I know none of my family and friends did. I have emailed their customer service to find out where they came from.

I am worried but also not sure what to do with them?

Found them the model on Google below.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Neighbors who think you play the music too loud? :0

Just wait whether the customer service can tell you something.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Art Rock said:


> Neighbors who think you play the music too loud? :0
> 
> Just wait whether the customer service can tell you something.


I'd feel really bad if that was the case they are very expensive by the looks of it. Besides I know the people in the next house I baby sit for them from time to time. They would give it to me personally and also they are the loud ones. I really only make noise during practice and they are fine with it.

Thank you though I appreciate you trying to help. I will not likely hear back for up to 48 hours so I will leave unopened.

I checked all of my online shopping accounts and bank nothing is ordered or missing so that is good.

God Bless

Z


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That's weird. One time I received a package from China with a strange-looking plastic watch that I didn't order, and it had no shipping information. I got so paranoid that I brought it to the police to check it, because you never know what some nutjob would put on it, like a poisonous substance. Or maybe I've seen too many Inspector Lewis shows. I eventually disposed of it. 

I would be nervous about using it until I knew it was legit.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Manxfeeder said:


> That's weird. One time I received a package from China with a strange-looking plastic watch that I didn't order, and it had no shipping information. I got so paranoid that I brought it to the police to check it, because you never know what some nutjob would put on it, like a poisonous substance. Or maybe I've seen too many Inspector Lewis shows. I eventually disposed of it.
> 
> I would be nervous about using it until I knew it was legit.


I thought the same thing! I am also a fan of Morse/Lewis maybe it is connected. To be fair I have not opened it so I am unaware of what is inside but it looks factory sealed with no invoice information outside the box other than my address no billing information. Says gift receipt so perhaps this is why.

They cost in the area of €800 so I doubt it is random gift. Father has ordered from them before a speaker set for the TV in the lounge so maybe computer glitch I received someone elses purchase.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Search your memory - did you ever express a wish for it when talking to someone? In theory, it could be a gift.

I don't think it is poisoned ... no reason to be paranoid about it.


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Eet clever traansmit dewice, zo Sowiet Government can to listen private and deepest thoughts, and pass subliminal message to love comrade Stalin

So no, no reason to feel paranoid....:devil:


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Those are excellent headphones (B & W P9 Signature - $899.99 US). At 22 ohm, they'll work fine with even portable devices (phones, mp3 players, etc). If it was a mistake, too bad. If a gift, nice gift!


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

Your boyfriend was over the other day....


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Zofia said:


> Hallo,
> 
> Received a mystery gift in the mail I think. A package arrived by UPS just now with my name is on it. There is no note, nothing...
> 
> ...


Put one of those large, symmetrically placed cups over each ear, plug it into a stereo receiver, and feel your worries melt away.

It is a very nice anonymous gift. If you were meant to know who sent it they would have included a card.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Should you openly disclose a mailing address (caution: not a house address) you might get more musical mystery gifts . Good luck ! You know what not to accept - that which is neither musical nor kindly .


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

..........I'm a great neighbor I provide free music to the neighborhood


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

^^^
How does Varese sound through Marshall stacks?


----------



## StrangeHocusPocus (Mar 8, 2019)

starthrower said:


> ^^^
> How does Varese sound through Marshall stacks?


Immense................................


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I like my little Casio SK 1 to be grandiosely that loud . Know of it ? It's been a very mysterious and yoo'neek gift .


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

StrangeHocusPocus said:


> ..........I'm a great neighbor I provide free music to the neighborhood


One time my daughter had a neighborhood girl over for the first time. When I introduced myself, she said, "Oh, you're the guy who plays classical music loudly." Well, it's nice to be famous.


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

On a related note, I furtled through some of the detritus in my car this afternoon and found a key.
I don't recognise it.
Nor does my elder son, who sometimes borrows my car.
Nor does Mrs Pat who occasionally graciously allows me to chauffeur her.
And hardly anyone else ever rides in my car. 
So whose key is this, and what is it doing in my on-board garbage collection?


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

If you don't want them I'll take them off your hands.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

Pat Fairlea said:


> On a related note, I furtled through some of the detritus in my car this afternoon and found a key.
> I don't recognise it.
> Nor does my elder son, who sometimes borrows my car.
> Nor does Mrs Pat who occasionally graciously allows me to chauffeur her.
> ...


Is the note related to it? Can you tell if it's major or minor? Might give you a clue.


----------



## kenyonrouillier (3 mo ago)

Hello! Well, maybe someone likes you and wants to gift you something. I think you should be paranoid if you do something bad. If not, it is no reason to be worried. But I recommend you check them with the method described by EdwardBast. Sometimes we are going too deep into things. I think you need to accept the gift. Anyway, you can sell these headphones and buy other headphones. BTW these headphones' model is great and expensive. Also, you can check with your local delivery services if they made the delivery to your location.


----------

